# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  UltraISO Premium अब आपके लिए आपके नाम से फूल वर्जन फ्री फ्री फ्री !

## Rajeev

UltraISO Premium अब आपके लिए आपके नाम से फूल वर्जन फ्री फ्री फ्री ! ,,, सीरियल के लिए आप इसी सूत्र में लिखें आपको पीएम कर दिया जायेंगा ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये क्या है मित्र कुछ जानकारी भी दो

----------


## indoree

अति उत्तम मित्र बधाई हो एक अच्छे सूत्र की इस सूत्र में हम भी सहयोग देंगे में खुद भी इस तरह का सूत्र बनाने का सोच रहा था अब इस सूत्र में ही योगदान दिया जायेगा ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> ये क्या है मित्र कुछ जानकारी भी दो


भाई इनके कहने का मतलब है की आप Ultra Iso Premium को आप उसकी साईट से डाउनलोड कर लो और उसके बाद यहाँ पर उसके कोड के लिए लिखो और आपको आपके नाम से ही कोड मिल जायेगा जिस से आप Ultra Iso Premium  को आपके नाम से ही फुल कर पाओगे ....

----------


## indoree

क्यों राजीव जी सही कहा ना मैंने .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई इनके कहने का मतलब है की आप Ultra Iso Premium को आप उसकी साईट से डाउनलोड कर लो और उसके बाद यहाँ पर उसके कोड के लिए लिखो और आपको आपके नाम से ही कोड मिल जायेगा जिस से आप Ultra Iso Premium  को आपके नाम से ही फुल कर पाओगे ....


मित्र इस सॉफ्टवेयर के बारे मैं भी जानकारी दो ।

----------


## Rajeev

> क्यों राजीव जी सही कहा ना मैंने .... *राज इंदोरी*


जी राज भाई ।

----------


## indoree

Duplicate Disc to CD/DVD Image

 Build Files/Folders to One ISO File

 Organize and Manage Efficiently

 Edit and Convert ISO File in Many Format

 Make Bootable CD/DVDs

 Create/Edit Audio CD Image

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काम का सॉफ्टवेयर लगता है ।

----------


## indoree

> काम का सॉफ्टवेयर लगता है ।


जी हा बहुत काम का सॉफ्टवेर है ये और उपर से फुल मिल रहा है तो क्या कहने .... वैसे इसके कुछ Features में बता रहा हू ... 

Main Features


Can directly edit the ISO image file.

Can directly extract files and folders from ISO image file

Can add / delete /create new directory /rename ISO file image content.

Can make ISO file from hard disk document.

Can create CD/DVD image from CD/DVD-ROM, maintain bootable information.

Can process the compact disc boot information, you can directly add/remove/extract boot image of the ISO image.

Supports nearly all known CD/DVD image file formats (.ISO, .BIN, .IMG, .CIF, .NRG, .MDS, .CCD, .BWI, .ISZ, .DMG, .DAA, .UIF, .HFS and so on) , and can convert them to the industry standard and widely supported ISO image format.

May directly set the file/folder to hidden attribute

Supports ISO 9660 Level1/2/3 and Joliet extension

Automatically optimizes the ISO image file structure, saves the disc space.

Supports the shell document type integration, Open Image files through double clicking them or the Right Click menu of the mouse with the open dialog.

The double window user interface is extremely convenient to use.

There are rich add-on tools, you can create ALL in 1 bootable compact discs, CD/DVD image file management, even the virtual CD/DVD drive , those functions are really powerful.

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद सरकार................ :)

----------


## PRAVIN74

राज भाई मुझे भी PM करे और pravin Kumar के नाम से रजिस्टर्ड करवाना है 
...................आपका मित्र

----------


## dk_goyal

please mujhe bhi pm kare. mujhe dharmendra goyal ke naam se rajisterd karvana h. thanks...........

----------


## rajanshrma

भाई एक पीएम मुझे भी मिलेगा क्या अप तो वाकई मे कमाल हो

----------


## shankar52

मुझे आपकी सहायता चाहिए मेरे पास एक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है बिना iso image  के  वह बुटेबल  नहीं है आप बताए की मै  इसे कैसे  बुटेबल बना सकता हु बेस्ट  आसान तरीका  बताये

----------


## alonboy

मैंने डाऊनलोड कर लिया है, कृपय डिटेल भेजें --राजेश निर्मल  



> मित्रों आपके लिए Ultra Iso Full With Your Name ... आपको यहाँ एक लींक मिलेगी वहा से Ultra Iso को डाउनलोड कर लो और आपको यहाँ पर आपका नाम पोस्ट करना है जिस नाम से आपको Ultra Iso रजिस्टर करना है आगे की डिटेल आपको पी एम् की जायेगी .... *राज इंदोरी* 
> 
> Download link Dropbox 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ol6udu2ke...LTRAISORAJ.rar

----------


## RAM2205

*मुझे भी Ultra Iso Premium का कोड चाहिए । एडवांस में धन्यवाद।*

----------


## pkpasi

मुझे भी Ultra Iso Premium का कोड चाहिए ।

----------


## iklodcsc

भाईओ मै ग्रामीण क्षेत्र से हू आप सभि से एक जान करी  चाहता हू कि मे 2 जी डेटा कार्ड से नेट चलाता हू जिस पर स्पीड नहीं मिलती को ऐसी डिबाइस आती है जिससे नेट की स्पीड ब्राड बैन्ड जैसी मिले बिल हो लगभग 1000 के आस पास क्रपया जान कारी जरूर देने की क्रपा करें आप का छोटा भाई

----------


## TEJAS Computer Mastar

भाई मुजे भी PM करें मुजे TEJAS SONAR के नाम से रजिस्टर्ड करवाना है 


धन्यबाद .........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाईओ मै ग्रामीण क्षेत्र से हू आप सभि से एक जान करी  चाहता हू कि मे 2 जी डेटा कार्ड से नेट चलाता हू जिस पर स्पीड नहीं मिलती को ऐसी डिबाइस आती है जिससे नेट की स्पीड ब्राड बैन्ड जैसी मिले बिल हो लगभग 1000 के आस पास क्रपया जान कारी जरूर देने की क्रपा करें आप का छोटा भाई


भाई आप छतरी वाला नेट कनेक्शन ले लो। ये गाओं में भी मस्त काम करेगा कक्योंकि नेटवर्क कवरेज टावर की बजाय सेटेलाइट से मिलती है। इसका नाम याद नहीं आ रहा... वाईमैक्स है शायद इसका नाम। हाँ वाईमैक्स ही है बीएसएनएल वाले प्रोडक्ट का नाम, बाकी आप पता कर लो।

----------

